# I want a new shower head with some PRESSURE



## pjrose (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm on a mission for a shower head with an invigorating spray.  I'd love pounding spray and needles like at some gyms and resorts, or as close as possible.

Our water pressure is around 50-60 psi, and we have a regulator so can increase it if needed. 

On advice of the Lowe's plumbing manager I got an Oxygenics PowerSelect 1.75 GPM.  It's decent.....but I'd like better.  He had recommended the Oxygenics Force 2.0 GPM, but it didn't come in the right finish.  

Do you think increasing to 2.0 from 1.75 would make a difference?  Should we look for a 2.5 GPM?  Which one?  I'd be happy to take out the water saver doodad, but I don't think the Oxygenics heads have them.  

Others that were recommended online were:
Speakman S-2252 Icon Anystream
Waterpik TRS 523/20009488 Elements 
Waterpik SM-421 Original 4-Mode
Delta Faucet 75152 Water Amplifying 

Recommendations, please


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 3, 2015)

[youtube]dlrtQb24Qxw[/youtube]​


----------



## RonB (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not sure about the gpm increase from 1.5 to 2, but you can take the shower head off and look in the "back" end - where it connects to the pipe coming out of the wall. There is probably a flow regulator in it that reduces the pressure by having a smaller hole for the water to flow through. If that is the case, all you have to do is drill out the small hole and make it bigger. The bigger you make the hole, the more pressure you will get out of the "business" end, (up to a point) ~ Ron

*Disclaimer: I am not a plumber, nor do I play one on tv...* 

Edit to add: if you looked at the video Doug posted above, you might want to drill larger holes incrementally...


----------



## wackymother (Jan 3, 2015)

We just got a Kohler Willamette shower set, and it's 2.0 gpm. It's fine, but the pressure is nothing to write home about. From the Home Depot website:

WaterSense®-labeled 2.0-gpm showerheads use at least 20 percent less water than standard 2.5-gpm showerheads while still meeting strict performance guidelines.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 3, 2015)

Makai Guy said:


> [youtube]dlrtQb24Qxw[/youtube]​



Doug,

Thanks for the laugh and thanks for all the help you do behind the scenes for Tug.

Best wishes for the New Year.


Richard


----------



## irish (Jan 3, 2015)

definitely check your shower head first and make sure the "WATER SAVER" feature is removed. if it is not, remove and try it again.


----------



## jme (Jan 3, 2015)

Speakman.

nothing compares, imho.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 3, 2015)

Speakman. Look at the Amazon reviews by hundreds of users.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 3, 2015)

*LOL*

I'm not an elephant, but I want the Commando 450 - that video has me sold!  oh, not available?  phooey.  

Apparently the Oxygenics shower heads (or at least the one we got)  does not have a water saver thing inside that can be removed, enlarged, etc.  At least I haven't been able to find info to that effect online.

I'll try Speakman next, thanks for the two votes! 

PJ


----------



## Kal (Jan 4, 2015)

Our water pressure is 100 psi.  The flow restrictor was removed from the shower heads and they will drill holes in our head!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 4, 2015)

Kal said:


> Our water pressure is 100 psi.  The flow restrictor was removed from the shower heads and they will drill holes in our head!



Bingo!  You need to remove the flow regulator!  There was an EPA law passed in the US in 1992 that went into force in 1994 that mandates that all shower heads sold in the US be regulated to a max of 2.5 gallons per minute.  That law was the genesis behind the Seinfeld episode!

Even if you buy a Speakman it will still have the flow regulator.  I've owned one before and it's probably the best shower head with the flow regulator still installed, but it still pales in comparison to a shower head with that flow regulator removed.

I personally use this company to get all of my shower heads.

http://www.best-shower-head.com/

When they ship it to you the flow regulator is in it so they comply with the law, but it's a simple little white piece of plastic that simply falls out as you unpack it.  DON'T be tempted to put that little white piece of plastic back in and simply let it find its way to your garbage with the rest of the packing material! 

Let it blast away and enjoy!


----------



## wackymother (Jan 4, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Bingo!  You need to remove the flow regulator!  There was an EPA law passed in the US in 1992 that went into force in 1994 that mandates that all shower heads sold in the US be regulated to a max of 2.5 gallons per minute.  That law was the genesis behind the Seinfeld episode!
> 
> Even if you buy a Speakman it will still have the flow regulator.  I've owned one before and it's probably the best shower head with the flow regulator still installed, but it still pales in comparison to a shower head with that flow regulator removed.
> 
> ...



Are they really that good?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 4, 2015)

wackymother said:


> Are they really that good?



It's actually a fairly basic shower head meaning you can't change the character of the stream like you can with some others, but they make it so easy to "lose" that regulator that the strength of the spray is excellent!  I like it a lot!


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Please advise timeshares*



pjrose said:


> I'm on a mission for a shower head with an invigorating spray.  I'd love pounding spray and needles like at some gyms and resorts, or as close as possible.
> 
> Our water pressure is around 50-60 psi, and we have a regulator so can increase it if needed.
> 
> ...


My biggest complaint at Most timeshares is the pressure or lack of decent spray in the shower.  I'm from Ca. and understand saving water but some of the timeshares showers have been so bad recently that I feel I'm being spit on.  We have even been to two different timeshares in the same city and are told the problem is with regulations yet one shower is great and the next one is a joke.
Maybe someone looking for a good shower head could advise timeshares.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 4, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> It's actually a fairly basic shower head meaning you can't change the character of the stream like you can with some others, but they make it so easy to "lose" that regulator that the strength of the spray is excellent!  I like it a lot!



Really, we never do adjust the spray at home. Everybody always just wants the strongest spray. Maybe I'll order one of these....thanks!


----------



## Conan (Jan 4, 2015)

Is there such thing as a pressurized shower head?

Our well water flows at 10 gallons/min, so it would benefit from a boost if that were possible.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 4, 2015)

*pump*



Conan said:


> Is there such thing as a pressurized shower head?
> 
> Our well water flows at 10 gallons/min, so it would benefit from a boost if that were possible.



Our water pressure is so low in this city that we have a computerized pump under our house that boosts the pressure when needed.  It works well but needs to be well seated and well placed as it can be noisy, especially under an old house like this one!  Still it's saved us as we couldn't live with the pressure without it!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 4, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> .........
> 
> I personally use this company to get all of my shower heads.
> 
> ...





wackymother said:


> Are they really that good?





Clemson Fan said:


> It's actually a fairly basic shower head meaning you can't change the character of the stream like you can with some others, but they make it so easy to "lose" that regulator that the strength of the spray is excellent!  I like it a lot!





wackymother said:


> Really, we never do adjust the spray at home. Everybody always just wants the strongest spray. Maybe I'll order one of these....thanks!



I thought about that one but googled it and found various "ripoff-report" type posts about the shower head and customer service.  YMMV.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 4, 2015)

*Speakman*

I decided on a Speakman S-2251 - 
http://www.amazon.com/Speakman-S-22...&qid=1420419945&sr=1-1&keywords=speakman+2251

Went to Lowes, where it was considerably more $, but they price-matched Amazon.com and took off my 5% for having a Lowes card, and it'll be shipped free to my house.  (Besides the 5%, the advantage is easier return to Lowes should I need to.)


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know what type of shower head we have -- only know that we have removed it from our past three homes and taken it with us.

Recently I learned of a man who loves his at-home shower head so completely he removes it from his shower at home and takes it on vacation with him.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2015)

Makai Guy said:


> [youtube]dlrtQb24Qxw[/youtube]​




Hilarious 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2015)

This is one of those topics that I can relate with, since I think the quality of a shower can make or break the day. I installed these Hansgrohe shower heads (or an older version that looks the same). They are fantastic, and really aren't that much more expensive than others. I have yet to find another at any resort that matches these Hansgrohe products (some are close but not as good). Most don't consider these since they are often much more expensive, but occasionally you see them at reasonable rates (such as this one). 

http://www.amazon.com/Hansgrohe-28496001-Clubmaster-Shower-Chrome/dp/B000621LEQ/


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Kal (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmmmm, I'd have to look at my model number but it looks like I have that same unit in two of my bathrooms.  I installed them quite some time ago and find them to be excellent.  Was that design before the flow limiting rules appeared?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 5, 2015)

pjrose said:


> I thought about that one but googled it and found various "ripoff-report" type posts about the shower head and customer service.  YMMV.



Remember that it's illegal for any company to sell shower heads without the flow regulator in it or with instructions on how to remove it.  If you have a plumber install it then it may also be illegal for them to remove the flow regulator.  That's probably where the ripoff reports and complaints about customer service came from.  They can't very well tell you over the phone or in writing not to install that little white plastic flow regulator.  If you do install it with that flow regulator piece of plastic then it's not going to work as well as you would expect.  With some basic research, though, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know to throw away that piece.  I've put these shower heads in all of my showers in my last couple of homes over about the past 10 years and I've been very happy with the pressure.

The Speakman is a very nicely machined shower head.  The last time I had one was about 10 years ago before I knew to remove the flow regulator.  When you get it see if you can find the flow regulator or look for a YouTube video and try and remove it.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 5, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> This is one of those topics that I can relate with, since I think the quality of a shower can make or break the day. I installed these Hansgrohe shower heads (or an older version that looks the same). They are fantastic, and really aren't that much more expensive than others. I have yet to find another at any resort that matches these Hansgrohe products (some are close but not as good). Most don't consider these since they are often much more expensive, but occasionally you see them at reasonable rates (such as this one).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hansgrohe-28496001-Clubmaster-Shower-Chrome/dp/B000621LEQ/
> 
> ...



It's still limited to 2.5 GPM.

IMO, the best shower heads are the ones that make it easy to identify and remove the flow regulator.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 5, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> It's still limited to 2.5 GPM.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the best shower heads are the ones that make it easy to identify and remove the flow regulator.





Well, yeah. Most are. But it's still the nicest unit I've had the pleasure of using. There's more than just water pressure. 

ETA I've also had the water pressure limiter removed. Easy. I just force myself to take short showers to not waste water.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 5, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> I personally use this company to get all of my shower heads.
> 
> http://www.best-shower-head.com/



I'm concerned about the quality, but for $19.99 I can afford the risk.  I'll give this one a shot.  Thanks.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 5, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I'm concerned about the quality, but for $19.99 I can afford the risk.  I'll give this one a shot.  Thanks.



You're right, the quality isn't that great.  It certainly doesn't compare to the quality of the Speakman or other shower heads mentioned.  However, the pressure is excellent as long as you lose the regulator which they make it so darn easy for you to do!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Got the shower head on Friday and I quickly put it to use yesterday for my morning shower.  It works!  Major upgrade on the water pressure that I was used to previously and it has a nice broad spray to it.  The shower head quality is about what you'd expect for a $20 item and it was not bad, but it wasn't chrome colored plastic like I thought it might be from the picture, it was solid.  I like the new shower head!  

On the downside, after a short time, my hot water supply was gradually used up.  I'll have to crank up the water heater a few notches.  

Thanks Clemson_fan!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the dark side of civil disobedience!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 12, 2015)

Meanwhile, my Speakman is back ordered till Feb 24...........


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 12, 2015)

So, what should I do about the small dents left on my head from the water pressure now ???

:hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2015)

You might drill a little bigger hole in that restrictor that it shipped with and install it. Might solve both the dents and the fast depleting water heater.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> You might drill a little bigger hole in that restrictor that it shipped with and install it. Might solve both the dents and the fast depleting water heater.



But, that would take all the fun out of it, right?  

LOL - only joking about the dents on my head, it's not that powerful!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> But, that would take all the fun out of it, right?
> 
> LOL - only joking about the dents on my head, it's not that powerful!



Nope, it's not the one used by the circus to wash the elephants!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 14, 2015)

*The saga continues.....*



pjrose said:


> Meanwhile, my Speakman is back ordered till Feb 24...........



The Speakman I ordered (2251) has 8 nozzles, each with 8 jets.  I was thinking about the other model (2252) with 6 nozzles, each with 8 jets.  Sort of like the "hold your finger over the end of a hose" principle, perhaps fewer nozzles would mean more pressure from each? 

I called Speakman, and the customer service person said yes, that there will be more pressure from 6 nozzles, and that 5 seems to be the optimum number. 

The 5-jetters also come in fixed/handheld combos that are appealing.  

She said the assorted 5 jet models that are combos (Neo, Caspian, Napa, Alexandria,....) differ only in style, but are the same internally.  They also have some center holes, she said for a pulse/massage effect.  After a bit of online comparisons, it seems that only one of those is actually metal, the rest plastic.  

And then there's the Hotel S-2253-E2 with hundreds of high reviews on Amazon, solid metal, but not a combo.  

I've cancelled my back-ordered 2251.  

Help, I'm having trouble deciding, and this will not be easily returnable if we install it and just don't like it (as opposed to actually defective or unopened).


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 14, 2015)

pjrose - the shower heads are an easy install.  I think you said you were getting it from Lowes.  If you're careful putting it on and then taking it off, I'm sure the store would have no problem taking it back.  I'd mention that you're returning it because you didn't like the water pressure or some other reason like that.  I don't see how they could quibble with you.

Lowes has a decent return policy as long as the item is in "like new" condition.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 14, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> pjrose - the shower heads are an easy install.  I think you said you were getting it from Lowes.  If you're careful putting it on and then taking it off, I'm sure the store would have no problem taking it back.  I'd mention that you're returning it because you didn't like the water pressure or some other reason like that.  I don't see how they could quibble with you.
> 
> Lowes has a decent return policy as long as the item is in "like new" condition.



Yes, Lowes, because of their price match and return policies.  However, they don't carry them in stock, so I have to order and w-a-i-t.  The one I originally wanted was going to take till Feb 24  to come in.  

I'm going to order a different one through Lowes with an Amazon.com price match, but I'd just as soon maximize my chances of getting the right one so I don't end up with more than one long wait if it takes forever.

So which one? I started with the 2251 (8 jet), cancelled it due to the wait, called Speakman, they said the 2252 (6 jet) or any of the 5 jets would give even better pressure.  2252 doesn't come with a hand-held combo, which would be nice....not mandatory.....but most of the 5 jet ones that do come in combos are plastic.  

Skip the combo in order to avoid plastic? go with the highly rated 2252 instead?  Or is plastic ok?


----------



## lynne (Jan 15, 2015)

*Take a Shower LLC*

We purchased a shower head in 2007 after much research and many phone conversations with the folks Water Management - www.takeashower.com and have been very happy with the water pressure this showerhead provides.  They are about the same price as the Speakman but all of the parts are solid, no plastic.  We had ordered the presidential in brushed nickel.  They are currently having a tent sale with very reasonable prices compared to Speakman.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 24, 2015)

*Update....*

I've tried the Speakman 8 nozzle 2251 and 6 nozzle 2252.  In both cases, Lowe's price matched amazon so it was about half Lowe's price but with Lowe's return policy.  Both are heavy solid brass (chrome plated). 

8 nozzle 2251...nice coverage, smooth operation, but not the pressure I wanted.  Removing the black O ring that some Amazon reviewers said would increase pressure didn't.  I did not take it apart to remove the plastic restrictor.  

6 nozzle 2252...as 2 Speakman reps said, fewer nozzles led to more pressure.  Not, however, enough.  

At that point I tried the shower with no shower head, and got a blast of water like the video posted above, so the pressure is there.  

So, back to the 2252....removed the O ring, no noticeable difference.  Removed the plastic doo dad using directions on Speakman's website, which required a LOT more effort than anticipated.  Result?  Well, maybe, kinda sorta, semi decent pressure.  If there is such a thing as needles that don't sting, then this is close, sort of.  

But darn it, this is still not what I was hoping for.  I want a powerful shower.  I can always turn it down with the handle if it's too strong!  

Lynne, I looked at the link you sent.  They are a lot more than Speakman, at least at Amazon prices for Speakman.   Tempting, but I dunno...

I'm also thinking of a longer shower arm, as the shower is mounted kind of high and the arm is short.  DH is reluctant to mess with the behind-the-wall connection in case of a behind-the-wall leak, and I tend to agree.  

I think I'll order a best shower head.com.  Not much to lose for $20.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2015)

I must've  had a spare $20, so ordered one of these for our new condo. Chrome plastic, easy to remove restrictor. Not bad pressure. $20 not wasted. Prolly won't last, but that's OK for the price.

Jim


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

pjrose said:


> I think I'll order a best shower head.com.  Not much to lose for $20.



Good luck.  I'm not sure you'll like it better than the others, but I don't think you can beat it for the price.


----------



## pittle (Jan 24, 2015)

We have used WaterPik shower heads for years and love them.  There is a significant difference in water pressure when you remove the low flow regulator inside.  Hubby did not remove it in the guest bathroom and I can sure tell the difference when I use that shower to clean it.  Our other guest bath has the original one that came with the house and it is awful - but has only use about 4 times for taking showers, so we added a hosed extender attached to it for washing our dog in the tub portion.  We really  like the one with the flexible hose because I am 5'4" and like to really rinse my hair close to the shower head. It moves easily for my 6' hubby and then for me.  You can choose numerous settings.


----------

